# Nivekid's ADA 60-F "Old Sentinels"



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Its been a long time since I've had a new aquarium, but I just got this for my birthday. The tank is an ADA 60-F, around 9 gallons. Here's what I have on the hardscape so far. Let me know what you think. I really want to get this right from the start. Sorry about the pics, that background is just white paper on threw on there quickly. So ignore the odd shadows and everything, they'll be gone once I find a more permanent white background.

Tank: ADA 60-F
Filter: Aquaclear 20
Lighting: 13 W from Ikea

Hardscape: ADA Forest Sand Xingu, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II, Locally collected rock, manzanita driftwood.

The whole setup:









Hardscape Close Up:









Photoshopped Showing Possible Planting:









There isn't a ton of light so I plan on keeping the plants low maintenance. I'm thinking mostly mosses with a few Anubias 'petite' tucked in some of the crevices. In the top of the main island is a plastic pot holding the aquasoil. It will be planted with partially emmersed DHG. Also, I was thinking a few Bolbitis growing partially emmersed would look good too. Any other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i kinda like the odd shadows. remove the white paper 

thanks


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Ya the white paper was only temporary, just for the pics. Is 13 watts going to be enough for the plants?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

you know what if i were you i would try the 13 watt bulb since the tank is so shallow i think it will definitly work. if you dont like it upgrade to an 18 or 26watt bulb i know it probably looks differrent from there 
but your pics look pretty lit up 

keep us updated
thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's kind of interesting. There won't be much plant mass in the tank, from your drawing. I will watch to see how this turns out.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Well, Tex Gal I did the drawing in about 30 seconds. I don't imagine it will be too accurate. But ya, overall the tank will be predominantly hardscape. Probably a little more green than is shown.


----------

